# Gilbert Tennent on the error of young converts preaching



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 22, 2022)

In a letter to Jonathan Edwards, Gilbert Tennent addressed the subject of young converts preaching:

... As to the subject you mention of _laymen being sent out to exhort and to teach_, supposing them to be real converts, I cannot but think, if it be encouraged and continued, it will be of dreadful consequence to the church’s peace and soundness in the faith. I will not gainsay but that private persons may be of service to the church of God by private, humble, fraternal reproof, and exhortations; and no doubt it is their duty to be faithful in these things.

But in the mean time if christian prudence and humility do not attend their essays, they are like to be prejudicial to the church’s real well-being. But for ignorant young converts to take upon them authoritatively to instruct and exhort publicly, tends to introduce the greatest errors and the grossest anarchy and confusion. The ministers of Christ should be apt to teach and able to convince gainsayers, and it is dangerous to the pure church of God, when those are novices, whose lips should preserve knowledge. It is base presumption, whatever zeal be pretended to, notwithstanding, for any persons to take this honour to themselves, unless they be called of God, as Aaron. ...

For more, see:









Gilbert Tennent on the error of young converts preaching


REV. AND DEAR SIR, I rejoice to hear that my poor labours have been of any service to any in New England. All glory be to the great and glorious God, when out of the mouths of babes and sucklings, …




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------

